# Installer Windows sur un SSD Externe !



## wallaby13 (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je voudrais installer windows sur un ssd externe pour ne pas utiliser le stockage sur mon mac, alors voila un tuto existe sur internet mais d'après les commentaires des testeurs de ce tuto, il n'a pas l'air de vraiment marcher.. Alors je voudrais savoir qui a installer windows sur son ssd et me dire comment il a fait étape par étape ( sa serait vraiment sympas )
Une discussion existe sur ce forum mais elle concerne un HDD et non un SSD.. De plus la discussion déjà existante n'est pas de bonne qualité niveau infos, personnellement rien n'est clair dans ce qu'il a dit (donc pas besoin de m'envoyer le lien de cette discussion, mais de me répondre ici) Voila merci de vos réponse car aucune vidéo youtube existe et aucun tuto sur internet a part 1 (qui ne fonctionne pas)....
Vous conseillez quoi W7 ou W8 ?




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## neronerwin (25 Août 2014)

Hello,

si tu n'es pas allergique à l'anglais, ce tuto devrait convenir. Je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que ce soit au niveau de l'installation entre un SSD et un HDD.

Bonne chance.


----------



## wallaby13 (26 Août 2014)

Il y a l'equivalent en français de bleep to bleep mais ça ne marche pas


----------



## jacquemin (7 Avril 2015)

wallaby13 a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais installer windows sur un ssd externe pour ne pas utiliser le stockage sur mon mac, alors voila un tuto existe sur internet mais d'après les commentaires des testeurs de ce tuto, il n'a pas l'air de vraiment marcher.. Alors je voudrais savoir qui a installer windows sur son ssd et me dire comment il a fait étape par étape  Voila merci de vos réponse car aucune vidéo youtube existe et aucun tuto sur internet a part 1 (qui ne fonctionne pas)....
> Vous conseillez quoi W7 ou W8 ?


Pour ma part, j'ai en interne un SSD. J'ai tenté le tuto de Bleep to Bleep sur un HDD externe et je n'ai pas réussi ; je me suis dit tant pis, je vais essayer avec Boot Camp sur le SSD interne, je n'aurai quà le cloner sur un disque externe soigneusement préparé puis à supprimer la partition Boot Camp mais Windows refuse de s'installer sur la partition Boot Camp ! (Mac Pro fin 2013 avec Mavericks à jour) Alors je ne sais que dire.


----------



## eryllion (7 Avril 2015)

Moi j'ai installé Windows 8.1 en suivant les tuto Win to go, sur un ssd externe en usb3. Certe que normalement on n'a pas accès au disque local (celui du mac) et pas d'accès au store. Mais je n'avais pas besoin du store, et ne pas pouvoir au disque local était un plus pour moi.
Avec la preview Windows 10 cela ne fonctionnait pas bien mais après recherche cela venait du driver pour l'UASP. Celui de Windows 8.1 fonctionne bien.

Mon SDD externe est donc partitionné en 2 (une version Windows démarrable et une partition en exfat pour les fichiers et le partage avec mac ).


----------



## jacquemin (14 Avril 2015)

eryllion a dit:


> Moi j'ai installé Windows 8.1 en suivant les tuto Win to go, sur un ssd externe en usb3.



Un lien, peut-être ?


----------



## eryllion (14 Avril 2015)

Tape Windows To Go dans Google tu verras il y a beaucoup de lien


----------



## eryllion (14 Avril 2015)

Si tu as Windows 8.1 en version Entreprise installé en virtualisé ou sur une machine tu peux passer par l'outil "Windows to go " directement intégré à Windows.
Par exemple :
http://www.itpro.fr/a/windows-8-comment-creer-une-cle-usb-windows-to-go/
ou 
http://www.clubic.com/windows-os/windows-8/article-549128-1-windows-to-go.html 
(Mais il ya une floppée  de lien sur le sujet) 

Sinon il te faut passer par un peu plus de manuel sans windows to go :
http://www.howtogeek.com/196817/how...-go-usb-drive-without-the-enterprise-edition/

Là aussi en cherchant "windows to go without enterprise edition" dans Google, tu devrais trouver une multitude de choses.

Pour ma part, j'avais la version entreprise déjà virtualisée, je suis passé par la méthode classique avec l'outil de Windows, mais la méthode manuel fonctionnait aussi.


----------



## myzt (14 Avril 2015)

Windows 7 ça fonctionne ou pas?


----------



## Drumsession (12 Août 2016)

et es ce possible d'installer sur un ssd externe le windows en passant par vm fusion/paragon/et winclone ? es ce que l'on peut booter au demarrage sur le ssd branché en usb sur le mac ? merci pour vos infos car avec mon fusion drive ca rame et c'est galere


----------



## Drumsession (12 Août 2016)

ou mieux pouvons nous utiliser l'utilitaire bootcamp sur ce ssd externe ?


----------



## Locke (13 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> ou mieux pouvons nous utiliser l'utilitaire bootcamp sur ce ssd externe ?


Non, relis ma réponse dans ton autre message.


----------

